# I am Free!



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Until I make it official...


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

What's the count today?


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd say 14 or 21. Once the guarantees are gone I'm done with uber.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I am done ubering. Even with the guarantees $12 per hour just isn't going to cut it.

What a colossal waste of my time and money. I did have a few cool stories to tell but that's about all the good that came out of ubering.

The good:
Great stories from driving. I use it to pick up women from time to time and it works pretty well.

The bad:
I've put about 7000 miles in two months driving part time making about $3500 net not including any expenses. Granted there are some personal miles in there, I'm sure if I do the math I probably lost money because I drive a 40k midsize suv that gets 18 mpg for uberX.

Guarantees helps but no where near the $1500 per week I was lured into when I signed up. 

I'll check the forum from time to time. The entertainment value of this site can't be overlooked. 

For those of you that still drive for uber: 
Good luck and I hope it works for you.

uber off.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't fall for this provocation 
If you drive and make money, ignore those who are lazy and unlucky!

Say hello to raquel


----------



## bebs tonto (Mar 6, 2015)

Save all your money, house , 401k...etc.. never know when or/if you get into an accident


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

bebs tonto said:


> Save all your money, house , 401k...etc.. never know when or/if you get into an accident


Very true. Uber is truly horrible.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> I am done ubering. Even with the guarantees $12 per hour just isn't going to cut it.
> 
> What a colossal waste of my time and money. I did have a few cool stories to tell but that's about all the good that came out of ubering.
> 
> ...


Another successful Escapee


----------



## bebs tonto (Mar 6, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Another successful Escapee


You made it sound like he just broke out of jail or sumptin'.....lol


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Off the Uber chain gang....


----------



## bebs tonto (Mar 6, 2015)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Off the Uber chain gang....


On to van halen unchained party gang.....


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm still ubering but I'm proud to say I didn't take any rides in past week below 1.5x. So I've partially quit.


----------



## Odiezilla (Sep 26, 2014)

After being out of real work for over a year, I finally picked up a nice contract that runs through the end of May for some technical design stuff I'm good at. Being free of having to earn X dollars a week to sustain my bourgeois Westside lifestyle is quite liberating, I almost forgot what evenings were like outside of sitting in a car. Spent the whole Sunday afternoon soaking up the sun and drinking beers with friends. It's literally been 9 months since I've been able to do that.

*But...* I will still continue to abuse surges for a couple hours each weekend, because why the hell not. It's a nice perk of being located in a juicy part of town, the fishes live nearby and always bite. And, of course, this site is just too amusing to ever give it up fully.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Odiezilla said:


> After being out of real work for over a year, I finally picked up a nice contract that runs through the end of May for some technical design stuff I'm good at. Being free of having to earn X dollars a week to sustain my bourgeois Westside lifestyle is quite liberating, I almost forgot what evenings were like outside of sitting in a car. Spent the whole Sunday afternoon soaking up the sun and drinking beers with friends. It's literally been 9 months since I've been able to do that.
> 
> *But...* I will still continue to abuse surges for a couple hours each weekend, because why the hell not. It's a nice perk of being located in a juicy part of town, the fishes live nearby and always bite. And, of course, this site is just too amusing to ever give it up fully.


if your primary vocational choice is available to you, and it allows you to pick the eyes out of UBER's shifts / surge periods then folks @Odiezilla has hit on one great formula to make UBER work for you.

Too bad there are no pro-rata/ hybrid insurance and licensing regimes to support this relaxed MO.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> I am done ubering. Even with the guarantees $12 per hour just isn't going to cut it.
> 
> What a colossal waste of my time and money. I did have a few cool stories to tell but that's about all the good that came out of ubering.
> 
> ...


Why didn't you just do XL?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Odiezilla said:


> *But...* I will still continue to abuse surges for a couple hours each weekend, because why the hell not. It's a nice perk of being located in a juicy part of town, the fishes live nearby and always bite. And, of course, this site is just too amusing to ever give it up fully.


It's all fun til somebody looses an eye...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Why didn't you just do XL?


Quite a few Uber jurisdictions don't allow XL drivers to do only XL including my market. Driving an XL for std X rates even prior to the last rate cut were out of the question.


----------



## SeattleUber (Aug 30, 2014)

Seattle doesn't allow it. Finally confirmed after 50 emails to CSR/management or wherever U emails go as originally a CSR said sure they would set me up w 2 accounts...running an SUV and getting 75% X calls is a losing proposition unless they are surge fares. Looking at Lyft w power driver bonus as possibly the only option that makes $ sense until I can figure out the strategy for grabbing all surge/more XL rides...cheers


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> I am done ubering. Even with the guarantees $12 per hour just isn't going to cut it.


Maybe you need to take math lessons from new member Vexus, also in Seattle. He's making $30 per hour per his post in the thread, "Green with questions."


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Why didn't you just do XL?


My midsize SUV only has 5 seatbelts. You'd need a 7+ seatbelts car to qualify for XL.


----------



## Coley (Mar 4, 2015)

Western Warrior said:


> I'm still ubering but I'm proud to say I didn't take any rides in past week below 1.5x. So I've partially quit.


I was deactivated for not accepting trips that were over 10 minutes away. Im glad to be done.


----------

